# Bahia Trinidad No. 2 (Belicoso) Cigar Review - Trinidad is Plain Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked several of the Bahia Trinidad line and found them good, if not real good. This is an attractive cigar, I kind of like the wide orange b...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad No. 2 (Belicoso) Cigar Review - Trinidad is Plain Good


----------

